

40% off Pragmatic Programmers books this week - ben1040
http://media.pragprog.com/newsletters/2011-08-08.html

======
nirvdrum
I wish they'd do something better on the ebook and paperback combo. I really
think Manning gets this right. If you give me the ebook as a reward for buying
directly from you, I'll buy directly from you. Otherwise I'm apt to just get
it from Amazon.

~~~
oblique63
It feels a bit odd saying "reward me for being your customer", but in terms of
marketing, giving away a 'free' ebook with purchase does seem to be the best
strategy. And Manning does seem to be leading the pack in this respect; even
though the price difference between the two 'combo deals' might not be that
huge, the way Manning presents it as a _given_ that you'd want a digital copy
of your technical book, I think gives them an edge for 'understanding their
audience'. Not to mention that just by being on their mailing list, they send
you a ton of good deals on a daily basis, with at least one super good deal
per month -- all this, along with their consistently long list of 'MEAP'
titles, have definitely made them my first choice when purchasing technical
books.

------
jonknee
That brings them down to Amazon prices, but without free shipping.

------
6ren
Note: this doesn't include _The Pragmatic Programmer: From Journeyman to
Master_

> We wrote this book before we created our publishing business, and we do not
> publish it. It’s owned and published by Addison-Wesley
> <http://pragprog.com/book/tpp/the-pragmatic-programmer>

~~~
smackfu
It's very odd they just don't sell it on their site.

------
nfm
I had to log in _before_ entering the coupon.

Otherwise I got "Coupon 'agileweek' has expired."

------
garyrichardson
Any recommendations? Book list is at <http://pragprog.com/titles>

I have a copy of <http://pragprog.com/book/rdbcd/behind-closed-doors> \-- it
was very helpful while I was managing people for the first time a while ago.

~~~
runevault
Pragmatic Thinking and Learning is a book I think everyone should check out.
Beyond that it is mostly technology dependent for what you want.

~~~
shangaslammi
+1 for Pragmatic Thinking and Learning. A great book from which everyone can
benefit in some way, IMHO.

------
swanson
Picked up the new CoffeeScript book, the Cucumber book, and the New
Programmer's Survival Guide. With the coupon, they were just over $10 a pop -
in the 'Sure, why not?' price range for me.

~~~
barnaby
I _just_ got the CoffeeScript book in the mail an hour or two ago. It looks
awesome! Can't wait to dive into some of these examples and play around!

------
lsllc
To those having problems with the coupon code: I emailed Dave @ prag prog and
they have fixed the issue. I was able to purchase the book I wanted with the
40% off. So try again!

------
maayank
"Coupon 'agileweek' has expired."

~~~
nfm
I got this too :(

------
mihar
I think too many people went on a shopping spree and they cancelled the code.

I'm getting coupon code expired.

------
runevault
I ended up grabbing Designed for Use because I recall people on HN being big
fans of the writer's blog on the topic, anxious to dig into it.

What did everyone else get?

------
dbz
Can anyone post a list of books they think are must reads?

------
nuclearsandwich
Anyone else getting "Coupon agileweek" has expired?

~~~
maayank
Yes. Maybe they set for themselves maximum usages :(

------
Bootvis
Any opinions about <http://pragprog.com/book/gwd/data-crunching> ?

~~~
pramodbiligiri
I wouldn't advise buying that. It covers extremely basic issues and
approaches. Probably suitable for someone in their final years of college, or
one who's just getting into some scripting for the first time in life.

~~~
Bootvis
Thanks!

------
moizsyed
The design of these books is awful. I wish they would hire a good book
designer and revamp the series.

~~~
KevinMS
Nonsense, they have one of the most distinctive, recognizable cover designs,
easily recognizable even from a distance, and are consistent for all their
books, and I think they are attractive, what more would you want for your book
designer?

~~~
ludwigvan
Actually, I find the font they use a bit too wide.

~~~
smackfu
Agreed, it feels like they are padding out the content. A $35 book with 300
pages with a big font and a bunch of pictures just doesn't end up with too
much meat for your money.

------
smackfu
Now I feel like a chump for buying from them a week ago.

------
jsavimbi
Had I known last week, I would've saved myself 40%.

